# Evil Termite vs. Red Oak



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Feb 8, 2016)

So thought I might share a brief story about the termites down here. Some real aggressive fellas man, I mean these guys don't play around and they don't care that you watching them eat your wood. 

About a month ago, I was working in my shop one night and I had the doors and windows all open - I take the screens off for ventilation. Anyhow, I had some red oak laying around that I was running through a table saw and then a planer to make some basic drawer fronts for an rental place's bathroom.

Within 15 minutes of running the wood through the machines I noticed about 1/2 dozen termites flying around a big shop light. Now these guys will come in every so often, but 1/2 dozen was a curiosity. About 45 minutes later and with a good pile of red oak dust on the floor the shop had a small swarm in the place and the dust pile look like an ant hill. 

Well I got shavings all swept up and bagged in brown large bags, taped them shut and took them straight to a dumpster for yard waste. After doing some research and talking to a buddy, the termite LOVES red oak and he confirmed that he never keeps it in his shop and that he had the same experience years ago. 

The only good thing about this experience was that me pal told me that he does use other woods which are considered somewhat unstable to termites. I tend to agree with his logic somewhat which was:

"Hey look man, if termites are getting at the table I built that is in someone's dining room, well they have a much bigger termite problem than the table getting gnawed at."


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 8, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------

